# [SOLVED] Laptop Rebooting randomly.



## DTomcat (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a gaming laptop, MSI gt780dx-231Ne and it has now begun to reboot randomly.:banghead: The problem occurs ONLY when power supply is connected. It also goes away sometimes, but comes back every time.
I'm guessing myself that the problem might be in the motherboard. Usually the reboot happens when computer is under load, but not always. 

I've done virus check on three different programs, and didn't find a single one. System error is also ruled out, I changed the settings so my computer wouldn't turn back on. Event log shows kernel power problems or something, but I googled it and found out that it happens every time when computer shuts down unwantedly. Also why would the PSU have anything to do with a system error!

I ran prime95 and memtest on my computer, didn't find any problems. I also tried to burn my cpu and gpu with furmark and games, but overheating clearly didn't cause the problem. Temperatures were all under 90C. I also changed the thermal paste of my CPU.

Battery clearly isn't causing any problems. I took it away and booted with only PSU connected, and the problem occurred once again.

Now to the PSU, as it seems to cause the rebooting. My friend lent me a voltage meter, and the numbers were normal. As it still might be the source of the problem, so I wasted 50 bucks to get a new one, but it has yet to arrive.:frown: I'll see if it caused the problems. I wonder if there is some kind of cutoff in motherboard for wrong voltage inputs?! Otherwise PSU causing a reboot wouldn't make much sense.

If the problem is on either CPU or GPU, or even RAM I could just replace those with new ones. No test showed any problems in them, but I can't surely rule them out. Please tell me what do you think about the cause of this annoying problem!:thumb:


----------



## DTomcat (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop Rebooting randomly.*

Edit: My computer rebooted once without the PSU connected. This just happened for the first and probably for the last time, but it proves that 50€ I spent on a new PSU were wasted


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Rebooting randomly.*

Does it get really hot while you are using it? Have you tried blowing "a can of air" into all vents and then using a vacuum cleaner hose from outside to try to suck out any loose dust or crud inside?


----------



## DTomcat (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop Rebooting randomly.*

I've opened the laptop, no dust inside. And no it doesn't get hot. Only thing is that whenever my laptop reboots, it will most likely reoot again during the booting, and sometimes it keeps doing that. 
While this would suggest some heat problems, I keep checking the temps and they won't get higher than they used to. Heat clearly isn't the straight cause for the problem, otherwise PSU wouldn't have much to do with this.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Rebooting randomly.*



Rich-M said:


> Does it get really hot while you are using it? Have you tried blowing "a can of air" into all vents and then using a vacuum cleaner hose from outside to try to suck out any loose dust or crud inside?


Under 90c running Furmark is good, so I'd rule out heat.
Perhaps a driver issue with voltage regulation in the graphics chip.


----------



## DTomcat (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop Rebooting randomly.*

Why would a virus cause a problem that occurs only when power plug is connected?

To Panther's suggestion: I did reinstall my gpu drivers, as I thought of that myself too. I do believe that this could have something to do with voltage, as it then is theoretically possible that it happens without the plug, as it has happened once, but I've noticed a steady 10W power increase on my CPU with plug connected.


----------



## DTomcat (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop Rebooting randomly.*

Is it possible for GPU to cause rebooting?

This is important, as I now believe that the problem lies inside it. I did again something I did while ago, I took video of GPU shark while the power plug was connected, and again without the plug running the FurMark.
Every time just before the screen turned black there was a peak on GPU clocks. Taking off the power plug seemed to limit the clock speeds significantly, core clock stayed under 100MHz! (with plug 575MHz).
Also, when thinking the situations where the problem occurs (opening windows main screen, opening games, logging in to Vindictus ) I'm sure that the GPU quickly speeds up it's clocks.
Now, if someone just tells me that yes, GPU can cause whole system to reboot I will let this matter alone, and maybe get a new (old) gtx570m gpu. It's understandable that the GPU would be the first thing to break down on a gaming laptop.


----------



## DTomcat (Jun 8, 2014)

*Re: Laptop Rebooting randomly.*

Solved!!!!

Downloaded new afterburner and managed to underclock my GPU. Works flawlessly... that until I try to play games. Doesn't matter though.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Rebooting randomly.*

Great news!Why not mark this "solved" in "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

